# "Experience Certificate" to work in Australia



## job_seeker (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I have finished filing of my my PR for Australia and yet to receive my stamping from the embassy. I am currently in US and planning to settle in Australia but I have an agreement signed with my current employer before travelling overseas that if I need to resign their company from a US deputation, I need to pay $10K (negotiable) or give a 3 month notice. If I leave in just a month's notice I won't receive my experience certificate or relieving letter without paying some penalty.

So now my questions are:

1. What proportion of the potential Australian employers will ask for an experience certificate/relieving letter from previous employer?

2. Will a good reference from my company and from my client can help?

3. Can I be honest with the offer provider that I cannot get my experience certificate immediately but can get in an year or later?

4. What is the max notice period I can confirm my new employer of Australia while moving from America?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

You will need the reference/experience certificate from your most recent employer to get work in Australia. Most jobs are offered 'subject to references and checks' If you can not pass that which includes satisfactory references they wont hire you.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

When you say you have just filed for your PR visa, what stage are you at?

You have approx 1 year to land in Australia one your PR is granted (it is actually based on PCC and medical examination dates) so why not just hand in your notice once your PR is granted and work out the 3 months. Worst case fly to Oz for a few days to activate your visa and then fly back to US.

I don't think it matters what country are you apply for a job in the world, most will ask for a reference, particularly in this day and age of emails where everything is instant and no long wait mailing things through the post!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

_shel said:


> You will need the reference/experience certificate from your most recent employer to get work in Australia. Most jobs are offered 'subject to references and checks' If you can not pass that which includes satisfactory references they wont hire you.


Is it necessary that the reference has to be from someone who is CURRENTLY in my previous organisation? I am asking this coz my Manager has moved on to another company recently and I have just put in my papers.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## job_seeker (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks _Shel: Getting a reference letter or email from 2 or more persons from my same organization is not a problem. I also have my current company's offer letter, joining letter, W-2 forms, Pay stabs etc which will indicate my proof of employment. But the relieving letter or in other words the experience certificate is provided by my HR stating that my designation was so and so and I had worked with their company from when. This will be provided on a company's letter pad.

I can have the same sent by my reference contacts from my company's email to the new employer.


----------



## job_seeker (Jun 13, 2012)

Also is it ok to search for a job from US by providing an Australian local number (redirects to my mobile) and address so that the potential employers will contact me?


----------



## job_seeker (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks JimJams: I am yet to complete my PCC and medicals since I have just filed for my PR with relevant documents and the case officer need to be assigned and request me to do both these things.

Since I am in US for last 1 month can I have my PCC done here for my stay in US? I have an Indian embassy here in US where I go and complete my PCC for stay in India. How will it be for my current stay in US? I was also previously in US from Aug 2008-July2011 and then I was in India until May 2012 in the last 10 years.

Also will an Australian employer hire people from US? I can provide a temp mailing address and an virtual local number of Australia which redirects call to my US mobile. Will the employer look for face to face interview when I am in US?

I am recently married and skeptical about leaving my current job in US before getting an offer in Australia. Yes, my plan is to step into Australia to activate my PR, stay in a hotel for about a day and then return. So my PR is now active for next 4-5 Years. However without having an offer in hand and I'm not sure if I can give notice in 3 months and then search for job. If I resign I need to go back to India according to L1 US VISA rules.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

No employers won't accept a reference from MR X who used to work in the same company as you unless it is easily checkable that they worked there. Reason being you could be asking your cousin to write it and not someone who was your manager. How woud they know any difference?

The appointment letter etc won't help with getting a job because although it says you were offered a job there it does not say you were any good. You could have been fired for misconduct how would they know? References etc need to be on company letterhead. 

Putting an australian address would probably not be wise. It is misleading and they might not be happy once they call you to attend an interview and you admit you are not even in Australia. Employers interview over skype all them time for those offshore.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

_shel said:


> No employers won't accept a reference from MR X who used to work in the same company as you unless it is easily checkable that they worked there. Reason being you could be asking your cousin to write it and not someone who was your manager. How woud they know any difference?
> 
> The appointment letter etc won't help with getting a job because although it says you were offered a job there it does not say you were any good. You could have been fired for misconduct how would they know? References etc need to be on company letterhead.
> 
> Putting an australian address would probably not be wise. It is misleading and they might not be happy once they call you to attend an interview and you admit you are not even in Australia. Employers interview over skype all them time for those offshore.


Then how should one go about it. Sorry don't quite understand.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

_shel said:


> Employers interview over skype all them time for those offshore.


Thanks _shel. This never crossed my mind to put in my skype id. I am going to add this information on my cover letter going forward. So far no calls from any recruiter on my India number. Keeping fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

It would be ok not to put any address/phone number and just put your skype and email. Changing to a yahoo .com.au would be ok. But I wouldn't put an australian phone or address as it appears to be deliberatly misleading. Many employers would then have no interest employing you. 
But it is very very difficult to find work offshore even if you have PR or are a citizen because many like face to face interviews and want someone who can start now. Not in 5 months when they arrive. It would also be good to make plans to migrate and include them. If your letter says clearly when you will arrive and its not too far away employers may be more inclined to say yes contact us as soon as you are here if your application is strong. 

As for references, get as many as you can from previous employers. Even from the one before you are in now. Then if the one you are with now refuses to give one you have lots to fall back on proving a track record of good work over x no of years in various companies.

But in all likelyhood you won't get a job until you are in australia unless you have some super specialist skills they really want.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Really useful, Shel.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice thread this is!

So these are things needed for job experience validation:

1. References whom your new employer in OZ can call/email and check your credentials.
2. Relieving letter from previous companies ( I guess experience and relieving letters are one and same).
3. Linkedin references, if possible.

Folks, please add if I missed anything.

-Melbourne


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Example of an experience certificate
http://www.citehr.com/72109-format-experience-certificate.html


----------



## pun-mig (Dec 27, 2011)

job_seeker said:


> if I need to resign their company from a US deputation, I need to pay $10K (negotiable) or give a 3 month notice.


From what I know, this is illegal in the US. I am almost sure that if you give a subtle hint to your employer that you may report this, they will quietly let you exit gracefully in a 2 weeks notice. With US gov cracking down heavily on abuse with foreign workers, you have a very strong position. Just my 2c worth.


----------

